# A few of my latest works



## Kite512 (Oct 31, 2016)

I've been going hard on trying to improve lately and I thought I should share a few of my favourites with you all!

www.furaffinity.net: Dragon Age: Foxquisition by Kite512
www.furaffinity.net: Woof! by Kite512
www.furaffinity.net: Omnirok by Kite512
www.furaffinity.net: Take My Hand by Kite512
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/20930276/


----------



## DoeDog (Nov 1, 2016)

Good job.


----------



## Zenoth (Nov 1, 2016)

Looks awesome. Keep up the great work


----------



## KitKatChunKiss (Nov 6, 2016)

Amazing work! Love your style ♥


----------



## Kite512 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone!

Just finished this one: www.furaffinity.net: Doesn't it look pretty? by Kite512

I never get to draw birds so this was fun ^^


----------



## Kite512 (Nov 28, 2016)

Heya! Got two more done lately!

www.furaffinity.net: Smoke And Magic by Kite512 I was hoping to start selling this one as a poster (once I've ironed out a few mistakes I noticed in it). What do you guys think?

www.furaffinity.net: Soft Smile by Kite512


----------



## Kite512 (Jan 4, 2017)

Three more finished lately!

www.furaffinity.net: Autumn Air by Kite512
www.furaffinity.net: Day Out in the Woods by Kite512
www.furaffinity.net: Cutie by Kite512


----------



## BetaMax99 (Jan 4, 2017)

wew so pretty


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 4, 2017)

Awesome artwork!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 4, 2017)

Great works! Love em!


----------



## Kite512 (Feb 20, 2017)

I really gotta remember to update here more >w< I've been busy since the last update!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/22252710/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/22258139/
www.furaffinity.net: Under the soft moonlight by Kite512
www.furaffinity.net: Kite's Ref Sheet by Kite512
www.furaffinity.net: Fooling around after school by Kite512
www.furaffinity.net: Lounging around by Kite512
www.furaffinity.net: Through time and space by Kite512

Also, I started a Patreon! It's nothing much at the moment, mostly just a tip jar really. I currently don't have enough available time to expand it on more things, at least nothing that I can think of. In the future, I really want to offer things like monthly commissions, behind the scenes stuff, tutoring sessions and all kinds of other things on it. Kite is creating Digital Art | Patreon Lemme know what you think! What could I offer on it in my current schedule?


----------



## Kite512 (Aug 2, 2017)

So since my last post, I've been to a convention and got overloaded with commissions :c I should've limited how many I took. But still, making progress!

www.furaffinity.net: That look though by Kite512
www.furaffinity.net: Huskin Badge by Kite512
www.furaffinity.net: Quiet Spot in the Midnight Woods by Kite512
www.furaffinity.net: Pick A Card! by Kite512
www.furaffinity.net: Nose Bump by Kite512


----------



## schwa16 (Aug 7, 2017)

cute art!!


----------

